# www.etapout.com MMA online free fighting game!~



## J-kid

Check this Free MMA online game, creat a fighter free and face others online.

check it out and call me out www.etapout.com
fighters name is jkid


----------



## JDenz

we should fight I have a guy on there as well.  I posted that address a long time ago.  When I first started there were only 350 people


----------



## pknox

How does it work?  Is it all text based?  I went to the website and it had a lot of info about ranking, but nothing about creating a fighter or how the fights actually work.


----------



## J-kid

Its textbased, just creat a char...


----------



## pknox

Hugh Will Tapp is ready to go!

I just challenged my first guy (Ash Black), so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JDenz

Hey challange me lol Jeff Denz I must break you


----------



## chaosomega

I made a fighter as well! His name is Chaos Omega!


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I made a fighter as well! His name is Chaos Omega! *



Cool!  Are you guys fighting on the card at midnight?  I'm fighting Ash Black.


----------



## pknox

Oh well.  It looks like I lost.  My boy tapped out, and to a guy he outweighed by 120 pounds.  I am ashamed.  Back to the gym!


Ash Black pushes Hugh Will Tapp up against the ropes and takes him down with a double leg.
.....
Ash Black is in Hugh Will Tapp's guard.
.....
Ash Black passes the guard into knee on stomach and slaps on a straight arm bar.
.....
Ash Black tightens the submission hold.
.....
Hugh Will Tapp taps out!

This time I'm challenging a wrestler instead of another jiu-jitsu guy.  Here's to hoping he has no finishing moves.  
:drinkbeer


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *I made a fighter as well! His name is Chaos Omega! *



BTW -- congratulations on your win!


----------



## JDenz

challange me guys I am JEFF Denz


----------



## archer808

Not sure if that site is still valid.  Try this site for an online MMA game:

http://www.theflyingknee.com/online_mma_game


----------

